
FT journalist suspended over claims of Zoom eavesdropping - everybodyknows
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/04/ft-journalist-suspended-claims-zoom-eavesdropping-200427220621031.html
======
forgingahead
Probably to be expected if your feeder organisation for hiring at the FT is
_Buzzfeed_. Reputable media companies need to wake up -- they are killing
their own credibility every single day the more they allow themselves to be
dragged down to the base instincts of clicks-above-all.

~~~
danso
Sorry, but what’s to be expected? Do you genuinely not know the difference
between Buzzfeed’s news and its pop culture divisions? Or are you assuming
they’re inextricably conflated?

~~~
fiblye
I see this claim a lot whenever people criticize Buzzfeed's news division.
That department is still being fed by the cash their clickbait empire brings
in. Furthermore, the number of quality articles Buzzfeed puts out is honestly
quite slim compared to more established new companies. One decent article here
and there doesn't salvage their reputation.

Everyone familiar with Buzzfeed has a clear mental image when that name is
mentioned, and "quality journalism" or even "journalism" aren't the first
things that come to mind.

~~~
Doctor_Fegg
And the (UK) Times/Sunday Times are propped up by the cash the Sun brings in.
That doesn’t mean that Times journalism should be seen as an extension of the
Sun.

------
docdeek
> Di Stefano, a former BuzzFeed reporter

This seems a particularly relevant point.

~~~
Pfhreak
In what way? Buzzfeed news has done some great journalism, and have been
Pulitzer finalists several times over the past few years.

~~~
docdeek
Indeed it has but reviewing this reporter’s ‘Top Stories’ on Buzzfeed News
suggests he is not focused on winning Pulitzer Prizes. Amongst his top 5:

\- British GQ Put China's President And Thailand's King On Its "Worst Dressed"
List, Then Removed Them Online So As Not To Cause Offence \- Here's The Audio
Of Peta Credlin Admitting The Last Seven Years Of Politics Is Based On Total
Crap. I am shook. \- Australia Has An Alt-Right Movement And It's Called
#DingoTwitter

[https://www.buzzfeed.com/markdistefano](https://www.buzzfeed.com/markdistefano)

